# Bonnie++ accuracy



## soulreaver1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello,

I've tested performance of my ZFS RAID volume using Bonnie. Results are below:



```
[root@theone /magazyn/public]# bonnie -s 3000
File './Bonnie.1466', size: 3145728000
Writing with putc()...done
Rewriting...done
Writing intelligently...done
Reading with getc()...done
Reading intelligently...done
Seeker 1...Seeker 2...Seeker 3...start 'em...done...done...done...
              -------Sequential Output-------- ---Sequential Input-- --Random--
              -Per Char- --Block--- -Rewrite-- -Per Char- --Block--- --Seeks---
Machine    MB K/sec %CPU K/sec %CPU K/sec %CPU K/sec %CPU K/sec %CPU  /sec %CPU
         3000 10042  7.4  7975  3.5  7175  3.2 26227 30.9 46982  7.7  94.2  0.6
```

As you can see, block write rate is very poor. Results of another USF2 disk are quite the same:


```
[root@theone /home]# cd kris
[root@theone /home/kris]# bonnie -s 3000
File './Bonnie.1821', size: 3145728000
Writing with putc()...done
Rewriting...done
Writing intelligently...done
Reading with getc()...done
Reading intelligently...done
Seeker 1...Seeker 2...Seeker 3...start 'em...done...done...done...
              -------Sequential Output-------- ---Sequential Input-- --Random--
              -Per Char- --Block--- -Rewrite-- -Per Char- --Block--- --Seeks---
Machine    MB K/sec %CPU K/sec %CPU K/sec %CPU K/sec %CPU K/sec %CPU  /sec %CPU
         3000  7480  5.6  7548  1.5  5051  1.2 21756 25.9 22396  2.3 100.3  0.3
```

What is strange, I get about ~11 MB/s writing speed on ZFS using Win7 via Samba (100 Mbit LAN). So, how's that possible?


----------

